# Did I waste my money?



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Did I waste my money buying him a bed for his crate and for the lounge?


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

In the hot weather they love to lie on the cool tiles. Dylan has beds everywhere and lies on the laminate floor most of the time! He'll enjoy his beds in winter.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

yep ..... no only joking, yes like Helen says its too warm ot want to snuggle... when the weather cools he'll just be in the chair with you and bed at bedtime, after night nights


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

adorable pink toes!!!!!


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> adorable pink toes!!!!!


yep pink patchy toes


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Ha ha ha Buddy's the same he would rather sleep on the wooden floor then comfy vetbed


----------



## Annie and Poppy (Apr 28, 2011)

Aww look at his little toes, so so cute. They love cool places when it's hot, he looks very happy there!


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Looks so comfy there, and a good place to cool down.
I love George's colour but 3 white paws are hard enough for me to keep clean.lol.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

ahhh Jayne .. don't worry we are in the same boat .... mine are flat on on the kitchen tiles ..... just too hot for fluffy cockapoos xxx


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

The last couple of days Pixie just lounges and sleeps on our wood floor,everywhere but her crate actually!


----------



## sonatalady7 (Apr 4, 2011)

I think it's so funny! Bella doesn't care about the heat. She still gets up on the couch and pants away...as long as she's close to mom and dad!!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh you are lucky to have some heat - it's been peeing down here nearly all day!


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

Poppy will lie anywhere it's cool, though this evening she's taken it to extremes. She's. Pulled everything out of her crate, dumped it in a pile in the middle of the floor and gone into the crate and lay down on the metal floor  think sleeping with daddy is to warm tonight


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Ah, poor Poppy, poor daddy with no Poppy to cuddle


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

A waste of money to buy your dog.....well anything...how could you suggest such a thing.  Wonder why no one has developed a dog 'cool bed' for the summer?

Julia x


----------



## Bini (Jul 4, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> adorable pink toes!!!!!


with black dots, so cute


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

yeah a doggie cool bed..... I can see there's some money in that........ be back soon!


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Jukee Doodles said:


> A waste of money to buy your dog.....well anything...how could you suggest such a thing.  Wonder why no one has developed a dog 'cool bed' for the summer?
> 
> Julia x


I use a Chillow at night (hot flush era!) and sometimes Dylan will sneak onto it, but it absorbs your body heat, so after a few minutes it's actually warmer than not using it, so don't think that would work as a dog bed.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

So cute. GG obviously knows what he likes.

Simon - Clever Poppy for wanting for cool of her metal crate


----------



## dogtired (Jul 2, 2011)

My Maple is the same she likes to sleep on our kitchen tiles, she will lie down for a bit and then she starts to frantically dig with her paws. I just don't get it  After she has been digging she then flops back down and then she gets back up to repeat the process all over again :huh This may happen 4 or 5 times. She must know that the tiles aren't for digging up, yet she seriously dig's like she is outside and then when she has finished she looks at us like great! job done!!:yo:


----------

